# Quasimodo.....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

..... comes home from a long days bell-ringing and sees Esmarelda stood in the kitchen with a wok in her hand,

oh excellent chinese for tea? he says.
no, she says, i'm ironing your shirt. :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

In the voice of Montgomery Burns.........Exxxcellent :lol: 

Quasimodo walks in a bar after a hard days bell ringing.

He orders a whiskey and the barman says. Bells all right…Quasimodo says


Mind your own business.

Homer….Rob


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

quasi walks in to a bar

barman says "your face rings a bell"

Moi


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Did you know that Rene Descartes met the Hunchback of Notre Dame?

They were both visiting Paris, and met on a ferry crossing the famous
river. Somehow Quasimodo fell overboard. He disappeared under the
water because of the weight of handbells he was carrying on his belt.

As Descartes began a rescue, he shouted, "Quasimodo, I see where you
are," and plopped in on his coordinates.

He found Quasimodo was already headed toward shore. He seemed to be
running across the bottom, but then Descartes saw he was dancing!
Descartes signed to him: "What are you doing that for?" Quasimodo
signed back, "Save yourself! I'm happy. I'm just Ringing In The Seine!!"

So Rene reached the shore by bobbing up and down.

An onlooker asked, "How did you do that?"

"I'm a Cartesian diver," replied Descartes. "I realize, 'I sink.'
Therefore I swam."


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Notre dame caught fire the fire brigade were called, Quasimodo was hanging frome the bell tower. The firemen streched out a sheet and called to Quai to jump. He pionted to his back and said "this isn't a parachute.

---------
Quasi was wrapped up in greaseproof paper and called himself 'The lunchpack of Notre Dame'

----------
When he was on holiday his standin fell off the tower and was killed.
They didn't now who he was, until somebody said "he was a dead ringer for Quasimodo.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Descartes also said "I'm pink therefore I'm SPAM"


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Quais's favourite song


By Hot chocolate............"it started with a syst"


----------

